
UK Proposes Three Strikes And You’re Out Illegal Downloading Law - pius
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/12/uk-proposes-three-strikes-and-your-out-illegal-downloading-law/
======
xirium
The discussion on the Network Neutrality mailing list suggest that encrypted
file sharing would become commonplace if ISPs inspected packets for
copyrighted content.

This is a case of the music and film industries demanding that something be
done and that ISPs have the technological power to intervene. Unfortunately,
it will just cause an escalation and waste energy as the current traffic is
encrypted and decrypted.

------
pg
This would kill sharing one's wifi.

